# NEW pics of my car at my new cardomain page



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hey guys, took some new shots of the 200 and also made a cardomain site, newest pics are on page 3, HOLLA :thumbup: 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/cleanb14


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i like the car's stance, very nice and CLEAN.
(shameless plug) "i added more and better pics on my site too."
what kind of coilovers are those??


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> what kind of coilovers are those??


shitty hp racing, although not as bad as one would think


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

azkicker0027 - your car looks awesome with those new rims, good job :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

very nice looking car indeed... a clean b14 if you will...
(shameless plug) I look handsome today
I really like your black on red color scheme, it works well


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks, cant wait till i get my cf hood, then just CRAZINESSS


----------



## mercuryfox2 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Headlights*

Are those Angel Eyes? They really make the front of the car look great, not to take anything away from the bodykit though.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> Are those Angel Eyes? They really make the front of the car look great, not to take anything away from the bodykit though.


yes, those are angel eyes, i really like the way they look too, although there not the best quality of lights, and what bodykit? eveythings stock


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice. Clean. and Simple.. How low did you go? Kinda of reminds me of my buddies Audi from the side... Who woulda thougt a 200sx looking as good as an audi.. Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> Nice. Clean. and Simple.. How low did you go? Kinda of reminds me of my buddies Audi from the side... Who woulda thougt a 200sx looking as good as an audi.. Nice job


its as low as it goes pretty much, i think the backs are all the way down and the fronts are almost all the way down, thanks alot for the nice comments


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Mee likey, 
But then again its my style too.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks real good. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> Looks real good.


thanks


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

i was really never a fan of 200's until i saw this and the blue smurf-- this is real classy yet a hint of aggresivness at the same time, i love it- That would be exactly what i would do if i had a 200. Nice car.... :thumbup: nice car


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> i was really never a fan of 200's until i saw this and the blue smurf-- this is real classy yet a hint of aggresivness at the same time, i love it- That would be exactly what i would do if i had a 200. Nice car.... :thumbup: nice car


 thanks alot, i was never really a fan of 200's either but i got one so i tried my best to make it better looking, cause the stock look just never did anything for me


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

hey cleanb14, those headers look great black. how did the egr tube fit. i heard that pacesetter headers had a problem with that?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

sentra_hilo said:


> hey cleanb14, those headers look great black. how did the egr tube fit. i heard that pacesetter headers had a problem with that?


 thanks, i had to spray them with some special 1500 degree paint thats like 8 bucks a can and it still chips off but oh well, as far as the egr tube it fit perfect, only problem was we messed up the stock one when installing the header so it didnt go in but we bought a new one and it fit perfect


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

*Corners*

hey man i checked out your cardomain page and posted a message but i really would like to know where you found the stealth corners at hit me up at [email protected] much appreciated


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

daconch said:


> hey man i checked out your cardomain page and posted a message but i really would like to know where you found the stealth corners at hit me up at [email protected] much appreciated


it was a long time ago, nis-knacks.com, they've since went outta business...


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

This thing is hot! I want mine to look that good when im done with it!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

xdrian said:


> This thing is hot! I want mine to look that good when im done with it!


 thanks , glad you like


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks awesome man. I see you around occassionally, and the car always looks good.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Looks awesome man. I see you around occassionally, and the car always looks good.


 thanks, ya, I always see you around orange city and deland


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nicely done! Nice color scheme! clean and simple but definitely a looker! Good Job man! :thumbup: 

Just a suggestion, it would look definitely better (+30 style points for me) if you shave off the antenna.  to maintain your cars clean lines.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Exalta said:


> nicely done! Nice color scheme! clean and simple but definitely a looker! Good Job man! :thumbup:
> 
> Just a suggestion, it would look definitely better (+30 style points for me) if you shave off the antenna.  to maintain your cars clean lines.


 well i already got rid of that huge gay stock antenna, and put on that smaller cleaner lookin one, i dont really wanna take it off, cause i wanna be able to still get radio in good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i saw the site on cardomain by accident today and i saw a few kids talkin shi on your guestbook...go take care of it hahaha


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i saw the site on cardomain by accident today and i saw a few kids talkin shi on your guestbook...go take care of it hahaha


where? i dont see it


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------

